# وسائط التبريد وخصائصها Refrigerants and it properties



## بشار الشبيبي (17 فبراير 2006)

[font=MCS Jeddah S_U normal.]


[font=MCS Jeddah S_U normal.]وسائط التبريد وخصائصها [font=MCS Jeddah S_U normal.]Refrigerants and it properties​[/font]​
*تعريف وسيط التبريد Deffenation of vefvigerans هي المادة التي تستخدم او تعمل كناقل للحرارة بامتصاصها من المبخر وطردها في المكثف وذلك في إطار المنظومات الترموديناميكية .

[font=MCS Jeddah S_U normal.]اهم الخصائص التي يجب توافرها في وسيط التبريد [font=MCS Jeddah S_U normal.]Important properties[/font][/font]​
1-صفات الامان 

أ-ان يكون خامل كيميائيا لا يتفاعل مع الهواء والزيت والمعادن .

ب-ان يكون غير قابل للاشتعال والانفجار مهما كانت كمية الهواء . 

ج-ان يكون تأثيرة على طبقة الاوزن خفيفا بقدر الامان . 

د-ان لا يكون ضار على المواد المحيطة والبيئة . 

ج-ان يكون غير سام . 

و-رخيص الثمن سهل الانتاج متوفر . 

*اول وسيط تبريد استخدام في التبريد وكفائته التبريدية . 

هو الامونيا أو غاز النشادر NH3 وهو يستخدم في انظمة التبريد الانضغاطية وانظمة الامتصاصية بعد ذلك اكتشف عائلة الفريون (الهيدروكروبات) واكتشفتها شركة جنرال الكتريك موتور عام 1920م واولها فريون R12 وهي تستعمل في انظمة التبريد الانضغاطية وهي انواع كثيرة وتأخذ ارقام مختلفة تميز الغاز عن بعضها ولها خصائص متشابهة واخري مختلفة وهناك وسائط اخرى مثل الهواء الاوزون (N) ثاني اكسيد الكربون + ثاني اكسيد الكبريت . 

CO2+SO2

*سوف نذكر هنا او نخص بالدراسة اهم وسائط التبريد المختلفة الشائعة الاستخدام في اليمن واهم خصائصها : 

فريونات R11-R12-R22-R134-R502-R717-R404 غاز النشادر والامونيا NH3 .

*النشار الامونيا NH3

1-المكونات : هيدروجين + نتروجين 

2-اول وسائط التبريد استخدام وارخصها وسهلها . 

3-تأثير على طبقة الاوزون ضئيل مقارنة بالفريونات . 

4-درجة تجميدة من 11 الى 77 درجة مؤية . 

5-درجة غليانه عند الشروط النظامية في الضغط ودرجة حرارة من 3 الى –33 درجة مؤية . 

6-ضغط التكييف والتبريد عند شروط التشغيل 35 الى –15 درجة مؤية . 

Pc=11Z BABR PE= 205 BAE

*بعض العيوب والمخاطر لـ NH3 الامونيا في الحياة : 

1-نسبة انضغاطة عالية . 

2-سام وقابل للاشتعال . 

3-قابل للانفجار عندما تكون في نسبته في الهواء الجوي من 15 الى –20% . 

4-يطفؤ على الزيت . 

5-عند احتوائه على نسبة عالية من الرطوبة يتفاعل مع المعادن الغير الحديدية لذلك تضع انظمة من حديد . 

6-يستخدم انظمة صناعة الثلج والتعليب وفرن التجميد ودوائر التبريد الامتصاصية . 

*فريون R12

1-الصيغة C Cl2F2 . 

2-التركيب كربون + كلور + فلور . 

3-الاكتشاف : 

اكتشف عام 1930م ويعتبر اول الفريونات اكتشافا واكثر استخداما على الكرة الارضية والوقت الحالي في بلادنا النامية بشكل كبير . 

4-أهم الخصائص 

1-درجة غليانه عند الضغط النظامي من –8 الى –29 مؤية . 

2-ضغط التكييف 7.5 عند 635-15 مئوية .

3-ضغط التبخير 1.8 بار . 

4-تأثير التبريد اقل من الامونيا . 

5-قابل للاقتراح بالزيت . 

6-تأثيره كبير على طبقة الاوزون .

7-يستخدم في الانظمة التي تحتاج الى درجة حرارة منخفضة من 5-30 مئوية . 

*الفريون R22[/font][/font]


----------



## بشار الشبيبي (17 فبراير 2006)

فكرة عن كيفية حدوث التبريد

​لكي يتحول أي سائل الى بخار يجب ان يكسب حرارة فمثلا عندما يتم نشر بعض الملابس في الهواء بعد قليل نجد انه لا يوجد اثر للماء أي انه قد تبخر وتحول الى بخار وقد اكسب الماء الحرارة اللازمة لتحويلة الى بخار في الملابس وهذه نفسها فكرة العرق في جسم الانسان حيث ان العرق يخرج من مسام جسم الانسان لسطح الجلد الخارجي ويأخذ حرارة الجسم ليتحول الى بخار ويتبخر في الهواء وبالتالي يعمل العرق على تبريد جسم الانسان وهي ايضا نفسها فكرة عمل اناء تبريد الماء الفخاري المعروف باسم القله . 

* قاعدة درون التبريديه : قاعدة حدوث التبريد 

تبخر سائل من على جسم وتحويله الى بخار يصاحبة انخفاض في درجة حرارة هذا الجسم (تبريد) ويتوقف مقدار التبريد على سرعة تبخر السائل . 

* تفسير ما سبق انه كلما تبخر السائل سريعا كلما اعطى تبريد سريع بدرجة كبيرة وتوجد سوائل تتبخر بصورة سريعة في درجات الحرارة العادية وهي السوائل التي ذات درجة الغليان المنخفضة جدا مثل سائل النشادر والنتروجين وسائل الفريون وسائل البوتوجاز وهي السوائل التي يكون اصلها غازات . 

* ما هو التبريد / علم التبريد Refrigeration هو العلم والتقنية التي يتم من خلالها التحكم في درجة حرارة الهواء ونسبة رطوبته وسريانه داخل الحيز والمكان المراد تبريدة والمحافظة على هذه الدرجة من الحرارة والرطوبة مهما تغييرت الطروف الخارجية حيث يستخدم وحدات التبريد لسحب الحرارة من المكان المبرد وخروجها الى الهواء الجوي المحيط . 

أهمية التبريد Important of vefrigvigeration 

تكمن اهمية التبريد في ان العمليات اليكميائية والفيزيائية والبيولوجية تتم ببطء شديد في درجات الحرارة المنخفطة وبعضها يتوقف كليا .

تباطؤ العمليات الحيوية للبكتيرياء يعمل على زيادة الفترة الزمنية المسموح بها لحفظ المواد الغذائية مع الاحتفاظ بعناصرها ومكوناتها الاساسية (الانزيمات-البكتيرياء-الجراثيم) .


----------



## بشار الشبيبي (17 فبراير 2006)

الفريون R22

1-الصيغية CHF2 CL

2-التركيب : كربون + هيدروجين + كلور + فلور 

3-ضغط التكييف والتبخير عند 35-15 مئوية 2.08 BAR 611.8 BAR

4-درجة التجمد –160 مئوية . 

5-تأثيرة على طبقة الاوزون اقل مقارنة بـ R12

6-يخلط بالزيت في الضاغط ويفصل في المبخر . 

7-قابل لامتصاص الرطوبة اكثر من R12

8-الضاغط المستعمل معه يكون اصغر بحوالي 60% من الضغظ المستخدم مع R12

9-يستخدم في اجهزة التكييف بشكل عام والاجهزة الكبيرة . 

10-آمن حيث لا يشتعل ولا يساعد على الاشتعال .

*/*فريون R502

1- هو مزيج R22 بنسبة 48.8% و R110 بنسبة 51.2% . 

2- اكتشف عام 1961م . 

3- درجة تبخيرة –54.7 مئوية . 

4- ضغط التكييف والتبريد عند 635-915 3.14 BAR , 14.8 BAR

5- يستخدم بدلا من R22 فيا لاستطاعات المتوسطة . 

6- يستخدم في الانظمة التي تحتاج لدرجات منخفضة جدا حتى –40مئوية مثل غرف التجميد والتبريد وثلاجات العرض . 

7- له صفات آمان جيدة . 

**/*فريونا R134

1-الصيغة R134

2-التركيب كربون + هيدروجين + فلور 

3-درجة تبخرة عند الضغط النظامي –37 مئوية . 

4-ضغطه PC-9BAR PE=1.8BAR  عندما درجة 35-15

5-اكتشف أخيرا ليحل محل R12 ولكن ليس نفس الضاغط المستخدم معه ولا بنفس زيت فريون R12  

6-لا يتفاعل مع طبقات الاوزون لعدم احتوائه على الكلور . 

7-صفات آمان تام وحاليا يجري الاحلال بالتدريج حتى ينتهي استخدام R12 وينتهي إنتاجها

**/*الفريون R11

1-الصيغة C CL3FL

2-التركيب كربون-كلور-فلور . 

3-اكتشف عام 1932م 

4-درجة غليانه +23.8م 
5-يستخدم في عمل ضواغط الطارد المركزية 

6-يستخدم في انظمة التكييف مثل تكييف (المصانع-مسارح)

7-غير سام وغير قابل للاشتعال 

8-يستخدم في تنظيف اجزاء انظمة التبريد . واصل350


----------



## سلام المسلم (17 فبراير 2006)

معلومات جميلة و مفيدة شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك واذا امكن تعطينا بعض مواصفات غاز 
 134 a


----------



## تقوى الله (17 فبراير 2006)

*جهد رائع*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​أخي الكريم بشار الشبيبي ...
جزاك الله خيرا" علي هذه المعلومات القيمة والرائعة ، جعلها الله تعالي في ميزان حسناتك ، ونتمني منك المزيد باذن الله تعالي وعونه ، ولدي استفسار بسيط هل لا تستخدمون في اليمن الفريونات R407c & R410 ، وماذا عن الهواء الاوزون (N) ثاني اكسيد الكربون + ثاني اكسيد الكبريت . 

CO2+SO2
حقيقة انها المرة الاولي التي اسمع (اري) شيء عنه .

والله الموفق والمستعان 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أختكم في الله 
N.C​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (18 فبراير 2006)

*Gentron AZ-20*












أخي الكريم بشار, جزاك الله كل خير على مثل هذه المعلومات القيمة, جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك
ودعني أضيف شيئاً بسيطاً وعن وسيط التبريد Refrigerant وهو R410A
سنة أكتشافه 1991
تم تطويره من قبل شركة AlliedSignal (حالياً HoneyWell)
تم تسميته Genetron AZ-20
ثم قامت الأشري بتوصيفه على أنه R410A
وهذه مسميات هذا الوسيط عند مصنعيه المختلفين




رمزه الكيميائي HFC
HydroFluroCarbon
هو خليط من وسيط التبريد R32 مع وسيط R125 بنسبة 50%
كما أحد أن أذكر بأن تحديد خطورة وسيط التبريد على طبقة الأوزون وعلى البيئة يتم كالآتي
على طبقة الأوزون من خلال مصطلح ODP
Ozone Depletion Potential
على البيئة من خلال مصطلح GWP
Gobal Warming Potential
وهذه الخصائص الفيزيائية لوسيط التبريد R410A




نسأل الله أن أكون قد أفدت الجميع بمثل هذا الموضوع
أخوك أحمد عفيفي​


----------



## بشار الشبيبي (10 يوليو 2006)

N.C قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​
> أخي الكريم بشار الشبيبي ...
> جزاك الله خيرا" علي هذه المعلومات القيمة والرائعة ، جعلها الله تعالي في ميزان حسناتك ، ونتمني منك المزيد باذن الله تعالي وعونه ، ولدي استفسار بسيط هل لا تستخدمون في اليمن الفريونات R407c & R410 ، وماذا عن الهواء الاوزون (N) ثاني اكسيد الكربون + ثاني اكسيد الكبريت .
> 
> ...


اختي الكريم شكرنا الجميع مجهوداتك الرائعه يابش مهندسه 

ام من سب الوزون / هوعباره عن ثلاث ذرات اكسجين موجوه في الغلاف الجوي 

تكوينه / خلقه الله الحميه الارض من الشعه الفوق بنفسجيه الصدره من الشمس ويتجدد بقدره الله ولكن عند زيده تدميره فنهو يحصل فتحه في الغلاف الجوي بسبب الكلور المدمر الاوزن
ويتكون بنفس المدله اختي الكريمه انا جبته من كتاب اكيه 


اما من سب استخدمنا الفريونات نعم القد استخدمات انا فريون r410 فقط بتعبيه عربات تبريد المتنقله


----------



## بشار الشبيبي (15 أغسطس 2006)

*هل الرد مقنع*



بشار الشبيبي قال:


> اختي الكريم شكرنا الجميع مجهوداتك الرائعه يابش مهندسه
> 
> ام من سب الوزون / هوعباره عن ثلاث ذرات اكسجين موجوه في الغلاف الجوي
> 
> ...


 هل الرد اختي الكريمه مقنع هل من اي ستفساراخر


----------



## الناشط خيرى (3 نوفمبر 2006)

*وسائط التبريد و خصائصها*

الاخ بشار الشبيبي بالنسبة للضواغط التى تستعمل الفريون 22 اكبر من التى تستعملr12 فضاغط المكيف اكبر من ضاغط الثلاجة او المجمد المنزلى او نفس الاحجام مثل اللتىاى ضواغطr12 مثل المستعملة فى وحدات التبريد الكبيرة وو ضح لى اخ بشار ان كنت مخطا و السلام عليكم


----------



## بشار الشبيبي (4 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي الكريم خيري
نعم اخي من حيث الضغط لا اخي فسعه هي عباره عن قدرت الضاغط وتقاس بلحصان وفي الكبيره تقاس ام في نضم b.t.u يعني انا الضوغط المكييفات تختلف عن سعة الثلاجه وهكذ في المجمدات
في وتختلف من حيث الخط السحب والدفع ففي المجمدات والمبردات تكون سعة السحب اعلى من الدفع لماذا هذا الرد عليك فكر وكذلك عند التعبه المكيفات تسحب فريون اكثر من الثلاجه اكيه 

انا مشغول 
انشاء الله بجيب لك بتفصيل اخي الكريم 

وانشاء الله موفقين


----------



## بشار الشبيبي (4 نوفمبر 2006)

اه لا ادري ايش فهمتي 
المهم شكرنا اخي الكريمه وعفون اذا كان هنك ازعج 
وشكرنا على المعلومات عن الاوزون


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (6 نوفمبر 2006)

مجهود متميز بارك الله فيك​


----------



## بشار الشبيبي (7 نوفمبر 2006)

*طرق تجميد الاسماك وتحضيره وتغليف*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
طريقة تجميد الصيد 


- طريقة تحضير الصيد يتم استلام الصيد من الطنجة ومن ثم غسل الصيد مباشرة بطريقة مرتبة ونظيفة ويتم وزن الصيد ووضعه في الديش ووضعه بطريقة مرتبه بشكل أفقي وبشكل منعكس يعني يكون بداية الصيد الأول مع نهاية الصيد الثاني وهكذا يتم عملية الرص في جميع الديشات .


-
يتم إدخال الصيد إلى الشيلر حتى تقف درجة حرارته إلى تحت الصفر لكي يخفف الحمل على المجمدة 


-ثم يتم تخريج الصيد إلى المجمدة بشكل سريع ومنظم بحيث يتم سحب الجاري الأول من الشيلر وغلق الشيلر ثم يتم فتح المجمدة وإخال الصيد إلى المجمدة بشكل صحيح ومرتب ووضع المسافات بين الجدار والجاري والجاري وهذه العملية تتم عندما يكون السيب غير مكيف . 

-ثم يتم فحص درجة حرارته من بطن الصيد يعني داخل الصيد حتى تكون درجة حرارة الصيد المطلوبة 18- لكن في حالة المكان الغير مكيف يتم فحص داخل الصيد حتى تكون درجة الحرارة من 21- إلى -23 في جميع ديشات الجاري لكي نعمل فارق زمني في عملية التحضير والتغليف . 
المهندس بشار الشبيبي


----------



## shhror2002 (9 نوفمبر 2006)

انا بشكرك كل المهندسين ال بيسهلوا للطلاب الى شكلى الحصول على المعلومة بطريقة ثلثة وسريعه
والشكر كل الشكر لحضارتكم 
ابنكم واخوكم في الله / محمد الشحات


----------



## mody2006oo7 (10 نوفمبر 2006)

ألف الف شكر والله أنا كنت محتاجة 

ألف ألف شكر ليك 

محمد شوقى


----------



## معين المشرعي (15 نوفمبر 2006)

الشكر الجزيل للاخ بشار الشبيبي ومنتظرين المزيد منة


----------



## ليث العاني (29 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيكم مجهود رائع حقيقاً, لانها معلومات قيمه يحتاجها كل مهندس تبريد للاطلاع عليها واتمنى من الاخوان المشاركين عمل جدول بسيط يحتوي على انواع الفريون المستخدمه في منظومات التبريد وكل نوع واين يستخدم؟؟ , تجمع على شكل جدول موحد لكي نستفاد منها ودمتم بخير


----------



## برهوم 2 (13 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات ونريد المزيد


----------



## برهوم 2 (13 أبريل 2007)

مشكور اخ بشار


----------



## اخ اسماعيل (14 أبريل 2007)

اريد المساعدة من اصحاب القلوب الرحيمة
أريد معلومات عن مختلف أنواع وسائط التبريد وخصائصها المتواجدة في بيوت الدجاج مع الصور ءان أمكن من الداخل والخارج


----------



## المتكامل (14 أبريل 2007)

الله يعطيك العافيه على موضوعك الشيق و المفيد للجميع


----------



## mohamed55555 (22 يوليو 2007)

الله يجزيك الخير ويوفقك


----------



## وليد الدوري (23 يوليو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## فارس الاحساء (2 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير 
على المعلومات


----------



## ghost012 (21 مارس 2009)

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور


----------



## العقدة (30 مارس 2009)

الف شكرا 
ولكن كنت عاوز اعرف الفرق بين مركبات التبريد hfc ,cfc,chfc
وكذلك الفرق بين مركبات a,b,c لنفس النوع 
ارجو الرد بسرعة


----------



## قاسم لطيف (30 مارس 2009)

ان غازات التبريد الصديقه البيئه هي غازات بديله للغازات الحاليه يرجى بيان المواصفات الفنيه لتعميم الفائده جزاكم الله خيرأ


----------



## salehac (30 مارس 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مصطفى محمد sasa (30 مارس 2009)

_وفقكم الله وراعاكمواتمنى دوام الصحة_


----------



## ضاوي (1 أبريل 2009)

مششششششكووووور على المعلومات


----------



## A.MEGUD (2 أبريل 2009)

هايل 
هايل
هايل 
هايل 

هايل


----------



## buch mouhandess (13 مايو 2009)

شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات الرائعة ولكن أريد منك درجة التبخير للغاز 502 و 134a بال فاهرونهايت (F*) و شكرا لك


----------



## الناشط خيرى (15 مايو 2009)

بسم الله ...أخ بشار أشكر الله فيك شكرا جزيلا وانارالله دربك ونوور حياتك بور هداه وعلمه...وكذلك لجميع من ساهم بأى معلومة ...تحيتى


----------



## USMBscorpion (16 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخي ع_لى الجهود.............


----------



## 000403 (16 مايو 2009)

[align=center]
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع--- ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©[/align]


----------



## S A S (17 يونيو 2009)

شكرا اخي الفاضل على المجهود


----------



## ahmed_sss101 (28 يوليو 2009)

اخى الكريم لك جزيل الشكر على المعلومات الغاليه وارجو ان تفيدنى فى اين يمكن شراء وحدة تجميد لسياره دينا صندوق طويل وماهى افضل الموديلات 
ولك خاص الشكر والتقدير


----------



## جمال سعدالله (4 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خيرا .
وكل عام وحضراتكم بخير


----------



## غريب الطباع (5 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم ..................موضوع رائع


----------



## غريب الطباع (5 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم ..................موضوع رائع.


----------



## خبير الاردن (6 أكتوبر 2009)

اخي الكريم جهد رائع


----------



## COMPAQ21 (6 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله الخير


----------



## عمر محمد الزمر (11 مارس 2010)

Thank you my friend on this subject interesting and wonderful 
And I want to add some information on your subject 
You will find information on this link 

R-502 refrigerant 

To benefit only 
Thanks


----------



## محمد يوسف5 (8 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير على هذه المعلومات ونرجو منك المزيد عن 134a واستخدامه فى السيارات


----------



## ibrahim nassar (14 يوليو 2010)

احب ان اضيف معلومة بسيطة بعد إذنك استاذي ان درجة غليان اوتبخر R134a هي -26س وأن درجة تبخر R22 هى - 45 س وذلك حسب درجة حرارة التكثيف المعتمدة من قبل الشركة المصنعة للفريون والله أعلم


----------



## waleed almasry (15 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اخي الكريم جزاك الله عنا خيرا 
ارجو تحديد نسب تركيبة الغاز


----------



## abdelrahim (15 يوليو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك على الرابط
جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## برغال (16 يوليو 2010)

شيئرائع


----------



## hagar89 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

:75:جمعة مباركة


----------



## dhiaa60 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا للمعلومات المدرجه عن مواصفات غازات التبريد ولكن المعلومات جدا قليلة عن فريون 410 ومواصفاته وطرقة استخدامه حيث الا يستخدم في بعض اجهزة التبريد الخاصة بتبريد غرف العمليات من شركة كرير ارجو موافاتي بما تستطيعون من معلومات عن هذا الفريون وطرقة شحنه ودرجات الحرارة التي يستخدم به


----------



## excellence3012 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

اخى العزيز 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
كيف يمكنحساب اجرة ( مصنعيات) انشاء غرفة تجميد؟
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد محمود5050 (23 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا

ممكن باللغه الانجليزيه


----------



## احمد محمود5050 (23 ديسمبر 2011)

ممكن باللغهe


----------

